# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Herbs for Dream Pillows

## IrisRavenstar

I found this list I'd saved that someone else had posted on another board awhile back, for making your own dream pillows.  Lavender and Mugwort seem to be the ones I've found in just about every recipe, but the others can be useful as well!  Just stuff some dried herbs in a little pouch, and tuck it in your pillow, or get fancy with one if you want.  Some lavender essential oil added will keep everything moist and refresh the scent.

Aniseed - calming 

Balsam fir - relaxing 

Calendula - prophetic dreams 

Catnip - eases babiesâ troubled sleep, relaxing, induces sleep 

Chamomile - induces sleep, relaxing, pleasant dreams 

Cinnamon - exotic & romantic dreams 

Clary sage - induces sleep 

Cloves - romantic (use sparingly) 

Damiana - vivid dreams 

Hops, sweet - relaxing, peacefulness 

Jasmine -exotic & romantic dreams 

Hyssop - anti-nightmare 

Lavender - relaxing, induces sleep, visioning, vivid dreams, romantic dreams, balances extreme conditions, is transforming 

Lemon balm herb - calming, induces sleep, visioning, vivid dreams 

Lemon verbena - lightness and feelings of flying (use sparingly) 

Lemongrass - mildly exotic feeling 

Lilac - peaceful dreams (use sparingly), sensuality (use generously) 

Mandarin - induces sleep 

Marjoram - induces sleep, promotes restful sleep, comforting dreams 

Mimosa flowers - exotic feeling (use with lemon balm for peaceful, colorful dreaming) 

Mint - visioning, vivid dreams, clarity 

Mugwort - problem solving, prophetic dreams, relaxing, clarity, stimulates dreams, repels bad spirits, symbolizes health & hope, liked by elves, attunes to etheric 

Neroli - induces sleep 

Passion flower (leaves or flowers) - calming 

Patchouli - induces sleep 

Petitgrain - induces sleep 

Rose - induces sleep, relaxing, peaceful dreams 

Rose geranium - visioning 

Rosemary - keeps bad dreams away, calming, induces sleep 

Sandalwood - induces sleep 

Scullcap - visioning 

Thyme - induces sleep, peaceful dreams 

Uva ursi - visioning 

Valerian flowers - calming 

Vetivert - induces sleep 

Willow - connection to and power in the Dreamtime 

Woodruff - induces sleep 

Wormwood - helps to ingest prana, open the medicine eye, and go between worlds, induces vivid dreams 

Ylang ylang - induces sleep

----------


## Zhaylin

I think I'll try this, though not with the herbs themselves because it's strangely impossible to get essential oils in my COUNTRY community.

But I do have an aroma dispenser that I keep near my bed with "potpori (sp)" oils.

I CANNOT handle catnip at all.  It gives me a SEVERE headache.  Several years ago my youngest son thought he would be cute one day and laid the cats catnip toy beside me when I was napping.  I was crazy/mad/sick for the rest of the day.  
He recalls the event with greatest humor lol  ::roll::

----------


## IrisRavenstar

> I think I'll try this, though not with the herbs themselves because it's strangely impossible to get essential oils in my COUNTRY community.
> 
> But I do have an aroma dispenser that I keep near my bed with "potpori (sp)" oils.
> 
> I CANNOT handle catnip at all.  It gives me a SEVERE headache.  Several years ago my youngest son thought he would be cute one day and laid the cats catnip toy beside me when I was napping.  I was crazy/mad/sick for the rest of the day.  
> He recalls the event with greatest humor lol



Hi Zhaylin,

It MUST be pure essential oils and real dried herbs for dream pillows.  Other things like your dispenser use artificial scents, and they don't have the same function or effects at all.  They are only intended to scent the air.

Go to <www.mountainroseherbs.com> and ask them to send you a print catalog, and just look around their site.  They have all kinds of both scented herbs and essential oils, and they even have dream pillow herbs they've already blended, and lotions and ointments with dream herbs in them.  So if you don't want to blend your own, you can try theirs.  I like blending my own herbal stuff too, personally.  They're a lovely company.  Getting one of their packages feels like Christmas!  It smells good before you even open it, and even the box is pretty with their mountain logo.  Their stuff is also organically grown.  I love Mountain Rose Herbs.  

Catnip is a mint variety, and shouldn't affect humans negatively.  It's generally used for humans as a calming tea.  But perhaps you have an allergy to it.  I am allergic to chamomile and echinacea, which is of the same family as chamomile.  So far, those are the only herbs that give me any problems though.

By the way, if you're in the country, you might consider growing some of them!  Then you just hang bunches upside down to dry, and use them to fill your pouches or pillows.  Lavender is the best, really.  You must have garden centers near you, right?  It's a little late to grow anything outside for this season, but you might try something in a pot on the windowsill.

----------

